# My First Renaissance Fair - Pic Heavy



## mandolyn (May 20, 2009)

It was a success!! Woohoo! I sold about 10 times my table fee. I sold out of some of the soaps & all the Dragon Balm. I didn't get to see much, because I was so busy, but I could hear the sword fights & the music!

Here are some pics:


[/url]

Baskets of Soap




More Soap




Cash Box & Cauldron




Dragon Balm




Wooden Leaf Bowls




Massage Oils




Top Row Perfumes, Bottom Row Perfumed Oils




Queen's Rose


----------



## heartsong (May 20, 2009)

*x*

  good for you!!   

aren't all the costumes and characters fun?   i haven't been to one for years, but one thing i noticed was that the buyers were much more "into" handcrafter items, rather than mass produced and "mainstream" (god, i hate that word!)  

glad you did so well-woohoo for you!!!


----------



## Sibi (May 20, 2009)

Wow, you did very well.  I absolutely love the way you have set up the tent!  And your presentation is very inviting!  Congrats!


----------



## mandolyn (May 20, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> good for you!!
> 
> aren't all the costumes and characters fun?   i haven't been to one for years, but one thing i noticed was that the buyers were much more "into" handcrafter items, rather than mass produced and "mainstream" (god, i hate that word!)
> 
> glad you did so well-woohoo for you!!!



Thanks! Yes, I love dressing up, & the Queen's costume was stunning!!

Yes, the contract is very specific about the crafts being correct for the time period, so no "made in China" or elsewhere stuff - handcrafted only. You can really find some wonderful handcrafted items, too!


----------



## bombus (May 20, 2009)

Congrats! 

I love your packaging- the little roses are such a nice touch. 

Your labels look great! So- hard to read the label on your photo-
Is your Dragon Balm- a body butter? very clever!


----------



## studioalamode (May 20, 2009)

I like the way your booth looks from afar, and the product displays are really high quality.  So glad you had a successful day!  I've never been to one of those, but have always wanted to go... just as a participant!

Nice job and congrats!


----------



## heartsong (May 20, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  i don't know what's wrong with my net, but when i read your post it only showed me your first pic-and when i went back it had a bunch more! did you just add them?

 :shock:  the labeling and packaging is REALLY great! and soooo in step with the renaissance theme! 

  you did GREAT, girl!  i'd open my purse and spend some of the Queen's  gold sovereigns there!


----------



## LJA (May 20, 2009)

:shock: 
Mandolyn, your table and products look great!!  Congrats on your successful day!  Tell us more about that balm...


----------



## heyjude (May 20, 2009)

I second and third everthing said before me, especially the comments about the beautiful labels!    

Jude


----------



## Tabitha (May 20, 2009)

You did an outstanding job of fitting into the time period! Did you speak in dialect?

We are gong to Scarborough Faire this Sunday, as a visitor, not a vendor.


----------



## Dixie (May 20, 2009)

You did a fantastic job!!!


----------



## topcat (May 20, 2009)

Beautiful display Mandolyn - LOVE your products!!!!  Yay for you!!!

(Note to Bombus - if you click on a photo it will bring up a page with a larger pic so you can see it better :wink: )

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (May 20, 2009)

Yay Mandolyn.
Your soap, and all of your display looks fantastic. I would definitely be drawn to it.
You know what I have been thinking, with all you girls having such success selling your soap....the world is a better place because more people out there are using hand made soap. Handmade soap = nicer skin = happier people = better world   (6 degrees of separation and all that!!)


----------



## Tootie_Smiles (May 20, 2009)

Mandolyn you did such a great job. I just love the Renaissance Fair although I haven't been in years. 

I would have definately made a stop at your booth!


----------



## Lindy (May 21, 2009)

Mandolyn everything looks fantastic!  Congrats on a successful fair...


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Way to go Mandolyn , everything looks fabulous . It is  just great that you had such a successful day ..

Kitn


----------



## mandolyn (May 21, 2009)

Thanks to you all!!! You're so generous with your praises!!

If any of you have followed some of my older posts, you know doing a Renaissance fair was on my dream list. I felt really honored being there, because it's hosted by the SCA & they're pretty picky about what vendors get in. They want all the vendors to adhere to the Renaissance or Middle Ages theme - your products, setup & garb, everything. 

Disguising the pop-up was a LOT of work, but it'll be easier the next time, since all the panels are now sewn together, etc. I'll add some more fabric to the panels, they were a tad too short in width. I'm going to work on a proper sign as well.

If anyone needs to know anything about disguising the tent & what I used, ask away.

The Dragon Balm is just a salve with an infused oil base, thickened with Bee's Wax, & it has some Tea Tree EO. I sold out of it & the Dragon Dance soap which is scented with Dragon's Blood FO. I sold almost all of the Queen's Rose soap as well.

No, I didn't speak in dialect. That was more than I knew, but I may have to practice that. There were 3 women roaming around who were dressed like hags. They were speaking in dialect, & they were just hilarious!! They stopped by my tent a couple times. One smelled a bar of soap & said, "Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!! But, it's not June yet!" Then, they bantered among themselves about smelling like goats, etc.


----------



## mandolyn (May 21, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> :shock:  i don't know what's wrong with my net, but when i read your post it only showed me your first pic-and when i went back it had a bunch more! did you just add them?
> 
> :shock:  the labeling and packaging is REALLY great! and soooo in step with the renaissance theme!
> 
> you did GREAT, girl!  i'd open my purse and spend some of the Queen's  gold sovereigns there!



 I was adding more pics. The first one was a test to make sure they were showing up.


----------



## LJA (May 21, 2009)

mandolyn said:
			
		

> Thanks to you all!!! You're so generous with your praises!!
> 
> If any of you have followed some of my older posts, you know doing a Renaissance fair was on my dream list. I felt really honored being there, because it's hosted by the SCA & they're pretty picky about what vendors get in. They want all the vendors to adhere to the Renaissance or Middle Ages theme - your products, setup & garb, everything.
> 
> ...



I love the Ren Fair, but I'm terrified I'm going to be pulled on stage and incorporated into some medieval Puke & Snot sketch...lol.  They got me once.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 21, 2009)

wow how cool!! Glad you did so well!!


----------



## eucalypta (May 21, 2009)

Very nice set-up and beautiful products - love the rose.
No wonder you did well there!


----------



## rubato456 (May 21, 2009)

super job.....love your cards in the cauldron...perfect! how long was the fair, just the weekend? what are the booth fees like......


----------



## mandolyn (May 25, 2009)

rubato456 said:
			
		

> super job.....love your cards in the cauldron...perfect! how long was the fair, just the weekend? what are the booth fees like......



Thanks! It was just one day from noon to 8 pm.


----------



## chrisnkelley (May 25, 2009)

Congrats!!  Everything looks gorgeous!


----------

